# The Stones



## Anne (Nov 4, 2013)

Wish I'd have found these old pictures:


http://sobadsogood.com/2013/10/29/2...-rolling-stones-discovered-at-us-flea-market/


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 4, 2013)

Me too!  We all hunt for the 'Holy Grail' in fleamarkets.

The Stones are still my favourite band.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2013)

I know, it's only rock 'n roll, but I like it, like it...yes I do! :jammin:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2013)

Geeze, they look barely old enough to be smoking and drinking beer. 

That must have been their first American tour of '65 in May (their 3rd American tour overall). 

Nice find!


----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)




----------

